
You Already Own a Self-Driving Car - johnnyb_61820
http://news.ycombinator.com/
======
brokenwren
Is this just click bait?

~~~
johnnyb_61820
The story is about hype vs. reality of self-driving vehicles. The main point
is that "self-driving" is such a large and abused term, that even cruise
control falls under the definition (it was actually called Auto-Pilot when
introduced in the 1950s).

